# 2nd year waiting thread



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have had goats for five years but this will be my second year kidding. Last year was less than stellar. Out of three does we had four bucks. Two of the kiddings were assisted.

Candice is a 2yo second freshener is due Febuary 14th.
I have felt one kid so far she had a single last time so I'm hoping for twin :kidred::kidred: to sell.

















Victoria is a 1yo first freshener due Febuary 20th.
I have felt her kid(s). Hoping for twin :kidred::kidred: to sell.

















Beep is a 5yo second freshener due April 10th.
I am hoping for twin :kidblue::kidblue: or :kidblue::kidred:. Since she is bred to her son I'd rather send them to freezer camp. She had twin bucklings last year.










And just because here is the proud father from August he has matured more since.










If anyone guesses the number and sex of the kid(s) correct from any doe you get to name one of the kids. I will be updating pictures every month if you want to wait.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ooooh, I'm gonna try to guess! 

Beep: :kidblue::kidred:
Victoria: :kidblue::kidblue:
Candice: :kidblue::kidred:


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Candice... single doe kid.
Victoria...twins...buck and doe.
Beep... twin bucks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck and thinking pink!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Isn't it great when your pregnant doe has been holding this position for several minuets with her eyes rolled back yet nothing is wrong.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Hehe...cute!

I'm going to guess...

Candice: doe/buck twins
Victoria: single doe
Beep: doe/buck twins


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Both girls seem to be loosing a bit of mucus plug and are getting a hand full of udder. I'll get some new pictures in a few days.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww can't wait to see what your girls have! I'm praying for doelings for you! Also with the looks of the sire, could end up with some pretty neat color too


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Candice *It doesn't really look like she's bigger but she's grown allot since the last pics.

















*Victoria *She would not let me clean her tail off so you get a dirty tail pic.

















*Beep* even though she has nothing to show she wanted in on the pics.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Both girls udders and bellies are getting I swear bigger by the minuet. Victoria has to work extra hard to waddle around the pen while Candice is taking it all in stride. I sear she likes being pregnant. Candice will get her pre kidding shave in five days and the webcam will go online for everyone to see. She went on day 148 last year. 

The hooves that are kicking me when I feel their bellies are smaller then last year so I think we have smaller babies this year thank god. Plus I think both girls have twins(maybe more). Candice is wider and just as deep as last year when she had a HUGE buckling. Not to mention she has really matured and gotten taller so she has more room in there. If Candice has a single I'll be very surprised.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

These pictures do not do justice at all to how much Candice has gotten bigger. Poor girl is miserable when she lays down.









Apparently that leash tasted good. She kept licking it.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Alright guys the webcam is online here. She is on day 146. Her ligs went from crayola marker sized yesterday to sharpie marker sized today. They are still firm so I don't think she will go tonight maybe not even tomorrow but I'd rather be safe than sorry. Last year she went on day 148 at 8:30am. Never strutted her udder and didn't stop eating until 30 minuets before real labor came on.

If you think you see labor(or something else is wrong) call me(Alissa) at 928-515-4877. Even if its a maybe you might possibly see labor and it's 3am.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I get a page not found when I click on the cam link.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I may have missed the cam link. I hope she is doing well. The first set of pics, the one who's due later has more udder than the ones due soon. Just goes to show how different everyone can be.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

For some reason it put my livestream link on the end of the goat spot link here is the real cam link. www.livestream.com/ampedgoats
I'll be moving the cam outside to their hang out spot in the pen so you guys don't have to stare at an empty stall during the day.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

woo hoo, after church I'll be checking in.  I feel like a voyeur


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well her ligs are more pencil sized this morning and kind of springy instead of solid. She's also not in a very good mood. We're getting closer! I'm a bit worried though her udder has not really grown that much. Hopefully she will just fill up suddenly like she did last year.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Your cam is better quality than some I've seen. I watched her sleep for a little while last night. What kind of camera is it?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a Foscam 18918w. Sometimes the reason the picture is bad quality on other cams is not necessarily the camera itself but the streamer they use(what gets the picture from the camera to an online viewing spot). If you don't have a good one or have slow internet it will down the image quality.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Awesome! That's not even very pricey. I'm putting it on my wishlist for the hubby. Thanks for the info!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I think she is getting the kids in line, either that for the kids are really pressing on something. She lays down for a bit then gets up and stretches and kicks out a back leg. She's not bedding down for the night but rather just standing. Her ligs are definitely still there and she is still eating/chewing cud so I don't think its labor unless its very tiny contractions. We don't have flys right now so I know she's not kicking at that.

Edit: Just stop watched it. She is kicking every 2-3 minuets(in nine successions). Coincidence? Since she seems to have bed down for now I'm going to try and do the same.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Fingers crossed that she waits for a convenient time to kid


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She seems no closer today then she did yesterday. Ligs may be thinner but probably the same and udder doesn't look any fuller. She is still doing that standing around and kicking thing tonight. I think just to keep me up. Day 148 coming to an end.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Her ligs are low and her udder looks fuller. Maybe kids tomorrow. I told my mom today that we both need to hug her till she pops.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well she's giveing me half the signs so I put her in the kidding pen. She's uncomfortable, belly has dropped, not too interestd in hay, keeps talking to me and has discharge. Ligs are still slightly there but not by much. Pretty positive babies today if not before brunch.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Candice gave birth to twins. One girl and one boy. So Woodhaven you got it spot on. A boy first girl second.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Victoria's due date is tomorrow so I just thought I'd share a picture of her from the webcam to show how huge she is.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the twins!! Sorry, just realized I missed their birthday... I had triplets born the same day 

Victoria is looking very large! Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow....she is big!! Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well considering its snowing in the desert of AZ right now(which never happens here) she should be kidding if she read the does code but she's not showing any signs.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....still nothing?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Not yet. I just got up for a nighttime check(every two hours its 2:00AM). She was sleeping then got up for a snack.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

you're good...I hope I have at least one pregnant doe...guess time will tell....


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Her ligs are a bit lower and her udder is a bit fuller(just barely) so at least a bit of progress. My does never have gotten a strutted udder so I can't go by that. NyGoatMom I hope a few of your does are bred. While the wait and the birth is always stressful its worth it in the end.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I think it safe to Victoria read the does code of honor. I've gotten no sleep, my hairs a mess, I'm hungry and I stare at the screen like a mad woman watching her move around on the webcam desperately watching her chew cud.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Day 152 is coming to a close and we still have no signs of immediate kidding....


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She has a tiny bit of clear mucus and her ligs are gone. Putting her in kidding pen.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Come on Victoria!!!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She kid at 3:30pm today. Single doeling. So KW Farms you got it right.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Yay for a doeling! She was so big! I'm shocked she had a single!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Engebretsen said:


> Yay for a doeling! She was so big! I'm shocked she had a single!


I know I am too but the doeling is a big girl. Victoria still looks pregnant lol. She's just fat(seriously her brisket jiggles). Only problem is she is producing so very little milk that the little girl is going on a bottle but staying with mom.


----------

